# Eheim Liberty HOB filter



## afroturf (21 Mar 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a Eheim Liberty filter for my 42L tank.

Has anyone used them before or has anyone got an opinion of them?

Regards.


----------



## Themuleous (22 Mar 2008)

Guess the only potential issue with a HOB and a larger tank (i.e. bigger than a 20lt nano) is water movement.  Internals or external give better water movement around the tank I would think.  I would think filtration wise, they probably do a decent job though.

Sam


----------



## afroturf (23 Mar 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Guess the only potential issue with a HOB and a larger tank (i.e. bigger than a 20lt nano) is water movement.



Yeah I wondered about that, I surpose I can move my Eheim 2215 classic from my 50g thats currently empty, and buy a new one fro that when I set it up again in a month or so.

Cheers.


----------



## tanker (29 Apr 2008)

Hi, i have a Liberty HOB filter for my 27litre.
filtration is ok. but like themuleous said, the problem is the flow. i dont see breeze on my plants. i replaced the foam with eheim substrate pro as well...


----------

